

Introducing ThinkLab – A platform for massively collaborative open science - jspaulding
http://thinklab.com/blog/introducing-thinklab-a-platform-for-massively-collaborative-open-science/38

======
dhimmel
As an project leader on ThinkLab, I'd like to highlight the awesome [markdown
citation
engine]([http://thinklab.com/help/writing_in_markdown](http://thinklab.com/help/writing_in_markdown)).
Provide only a doi and ThinkLab takes care of the rest.

